# Amazon Dash



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Buttons to automatically reorder some items?

http://appadvice.com/ipadwebview/2015/07/amazon-wants-you-to-dash-to-them-instead-of-the-store


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My reaction last March and now is the same one mentioned by app advice: I'll just say out loud: "Alexa add…" and put it on my shopping list. There's no one item that I use that often.


----------

